# a PROPER yellow lab?



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, so I'm still a newbie, but I've done what I would consider to be an exhaustive amount of research, and I'm still left with the common question: What is a non-hybrid yellow lab SUPPOSED to look like? I thought I had it figured out, but then I've seen pics in various threads where someone says, "oh yeah, looks like a hybrid", and sometimes I see it, sometimes I can't. :-? After much searching, I decided to just ask for a tutorial here. Please show me a pic of a proper yellow lab, and point out the characteristics that make it so.

Edit: I meant to post this in the malawi section; suppose it still applies here; if a mod wants to move it, that's fine by me.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

My current aim is to get some genuine pureblood Yellow labs and setup an outdoor pond of just this species. Should look better than goldfish!!! 

What I want is as close to the variant/species holotype as possible... that means two colors, black, yellow. The head, body, etc should be solid yellow with little to no black pepper like dots on it. This is common on the head and mouth area, but it is less common on wilds and F1s so it's also the way I want it. I prefer the look as well.

The body shape is also important. It needs to be less bulldog faced than many others... the pointed face is a preference.

Does that help?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, the face shape description was helpful! And to make sure I understand this correctly, the white belly morph is naturally occurring, but considered less desirable for a breeding trait. Right?

Also, in the link you posted, 7th picture down "Large Male", is the smudginess and barely noticeable barring naturally occuring/yet undesireable as well, or indicative of a non-pure strain?


----------



## Myles (May 3, 2009)

I guess the first thing you should notice is the dorsal (top) fin should have black in it. if the dorsal's yellow, let it mellow.

I mean, it's a hybrid.

I'm not sure what else can go wrong. I've only ever seen the dorsal fin problem. Oh wait, there was a black tail finned one, but apparently that was a freak of nature.

Yellow lab checklist:

1. yellow
2. doesn't have a toyota badge
3. runs on spirulina
4. has a band of black in the dorsal
5. pointy face, not as bad as a peacock, but not "torpedo" shaped either.

maybe you can post some links to these hybrids?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

You may have lost me on the Toyota badge...is that the shape of a hybrid's black moustache? I suppose I could go back and hunt down pics of various debated specimens in threads here and other forums, but honestly, I don't want to rehash all those! I was just hoping to get the hallmarks of a true representative down pat. But how about the one I mentioned above "Large Male"? Would that be considered true or questionable hybrid?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

The picture in the profile named "Large Male" is an example of a pet quality but likely pure strain male yellow lab. 
Certainly not a fish I'd call show quality, nor one I'd use in breeding. The adult male pic right above the Large Male is good color, but the face is pointier than I'd like... the photo called Adult male two above is great and an example of many of the German linebred yellow labs I've seen for sale.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Ahhh...I think now I understand some of the finer points...thank you for that!


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Number6 said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=713
> 
> My current aim is to get some genuine pureblood Yellow labs and setup an outdoor pond of just this species. Should look better than goldfish!!!


That would be SICK!!!!!! Why do I live in Colorado again? :lol:


----------

